# 3 cats (and 1 dog) in Ontario need homes...



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

they are currently residing in my brothers house in cages/locked in rooms (in Windsor), which isnt living at all. theyre being fed and have litter access, but thats it. what happened is, since the twins were born, nobody has time for animals anymore, and the babies are also afraid of them.

One is a male blue persian (i think, it looks grey though). he couldnt have papers because of a slight jaw malformation (cant even notice!!).

one is a grey cat, more typical, but also in need of some TLC.

A third is i believe female, callico.

with them is also a female pomeranean dog. im unsure of any ages though. they are all spayed/neutered, and are up to date with vet shots. i believe all the cats have claws too.

if anyone knows anyone who can open their hearts to an animal, let me know!! im afraid that if theyre taken to the humane society, because theyre not kittens, that they will just euthanize after not very long as they are very short on space.

everytime i go over, i try to give some lovin's to them, but i know thats not enough. and, i know they deserve a real chance. so, if anyone knows anyone, let me know!! and i will let my brother know!


----------

